# Wii #0430 - No More Heroes (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0500^^


----------



## sekhu (Dec 4, 2007)

been waiting for this, only I don't speak Japanese, so I'll be waiting on an English version


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 4, 2007)

HOLY!
didn't expect this so soon...


----------



## Kamakazie (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> been waiting for this, only I don't speak Japanese, so I'll be waiting on an English version



Spoken language in the game should be English, its worth a try.  Just hoping it works on US systems.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 4, 2007)

million dollar question! Does it work on PAL? I've been waiting a long time for this one... although the wii controls are SUPER, from what i saw you just need to do horizontal and vertical slashes (with button pressing you can also do more tricks and such while moving the wiimote)


----------



## c2ironfist (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm gonna buy this game when it hits states side.  Need to support the Wii as much as we can when it comes to great games or else they wont make no more


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 4, 2007)

i'm waiting for the english version


----------



## dsfgfhj (Dec 4, 2007)

Plus, as far as I know the japanese version is censored (no blood), and the US and PAL versions won't be.


----------



## Dingler (Dec 4, 2007)

Christmas comes early this year! This is gonna be the release of the month


----------



## mooyah (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool, out already in Japan eh? Not sure if it'll be the same playing through blood-less. The gameplay vids of the US version really sell the game with all the over the top violence and gushing blood. The violence is probably toned down too with no decapitations and stuff.


----------



## bollocks (Dec 4, 2007)

the japanese version has coins instead of blood. which as far as i'm concerned is a fair bit cooler. us and euro versions (both down for feb '08, expect delays) will get blood though, because (i guess as the previous posts have proved) americans and europeans like that sort of thing


----------



## mooyah (Dec 4, 2007)

The US/Euro versions have coins too if you look closely you can see the round yellow things amongst the sprays of blood


----------



## ludosan (Dec 4, 2007)

i can't find it but does it works on pal?


----------



## berlinka (Dec 4, 2007)

Please DON'T ask anymore. Once is enough. Have patience and somebody probably will try it out.


----------



## Jax (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mooyah @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> The US/Euro versions have coins too if you look closely you can see the round yellow things amongst the sprays of blood



I guess you can say their blood is rich...


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 4, 2007)

anyone saw the 51 videos they have at the homepage?

http://www.mmv.co.jp/special/game/wii/nomo...vies/index.html

awesome xD their not big videos though, most only lasts 1 minute or so


----------



## katsuce (Dec 4, 2007)

might want to try it, even if I'd only understand half of the text

or I'll save a dvd for the US version...


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 4, 2007)

thats kinda of strange, why would the japanese version not have blood and the usa english version does?


----------



## sekhu (Dec 4, 2007)

Japanese games are usually "censored" with regards to excessive violence and blood, Resident Evil 4, for example, was also censored


----------



## ddrrmm (Dec 4, 2007)

filename on this?

new rls for 2day

Bratz.The.Movie.PAL.MULTI2.Wii-RoME
Doraemon_Wii_Himitsu_Douguou_Ketteisen_JAP_WII-TMD
Rabbids_Party_Returns_JAP_WII-TMD
Minna_de_Asobou_de_Namco_Carnival_JAP_WII-TMD


----------



## avant1277 (Dec 4, 2007)

tmd-nmh


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mooyah @ Dec 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The US/Euro versions have coins too if you look closely you can see the round yellow things amongst the sprays of blood
> ...



Oh you


----------



## supaflow (Dec 4, 2007)

NEEEED!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 4, 2007)

Ohoho! I've been waiting for this one. This is one of my most anticipated Wii titles. Of course, I'll be waiting for the English version, and I'll be buying it... but this just means I'm one step closer to that goal.


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ddrrmm @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> filename on this?
> 
> new rls for 2day
> 
> ...




Bratz Movie ( old in usa )
Rabbids party returns ( rayman raving rabbids  2 old in eu and us ) 
Minna De Asobou De Namco Carnival ( namco museum remix old in us and works on pal ) 

So only no more heroes and doreamon are interesting if  at least they work in us or pal . 


Some interesting usa titles have to come this week like Godzilla Unleashed and Jenga .

The best week will be next week with the release of : Chocobo Dungeon ( jap ) , Super Swing Golf 2 ( us ) , We Love Golf ( Jap ) , Nights ( Jap ) , Indy 500 Legends ( US ) .

Can't believe that no one posted yet No More Heroes on newsgroup , it is a super big wii title .


----------



## ninpou90 (Dec 4, 2007)

Weird... The Japanese version of Ninja Gaiden was much more bloody anfd gory than the European and American versions... Also animé (like One Piece and Bleach) are edited and censored in the US but contain violence and gore in Japan...


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 4, 2007)

i'm starting to belive this release is bogus.. it hasnt show up ANYWHERE. Neither has anyone played it!


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> i'm starting to belive this release is bogus.. it hasnt show up ANYWHERE. Neither has anyone played it!




None of the japanese releases of today show up , it is often like that  , jap releases take sometimes 3-4 days to show up in news even if there are big big titles .


----------



## ConraDargo (Dec 4, 2007)

Still not convinced that this'll be a good game - I find that most gameplay videos look terrible :S I just hope I'm wrong because it _could_ turn out to be one of the console's best games.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm starting to belive this release is bogus.. it hasnt show up ANYWHERE. Neither has anyone played it!
> ...




Oh didnt know that xD thanks for the heads-up


----------



## T-hug (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ninpou90 @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Weird... The Japanese version of Ninja Gaiden was much more bloody anfd gory than the European and American versions... Also animé (like One Piece and Bleach) are edited and censored in the US but contain violence and gore in Japan...



This is also the case with some of the Mega Man Zero games on GBA and more, they have blood in JPN but in USA I think it's green gunky crap.
I imagine the light-saber looking sword will sell this game well in the US, if they don't get a crappy box art of course


----------



## ludosan (Dec 4, 2007)

still don't know if it works on pal and can't find it


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Dec 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 4 2007 said:
> ...




Seems the game took great reviews in jap magazines ( 8/10 for all of them )


----------



## cubin' (Dec 4, 2007)

I really hope it's decent. The Wii needs more games like this and I'd hate for it to be a failure. 

Someone give us impressions on what it's like. I don't trust jap magazine reviews...lots of average games have gotten 8-9/10


----------



## schnoo (Dec 5, 2007)

please post if there is a BLOOD/violence option (I PRAY) also if the game works in NTSC-U wii... GO SCENE!


----------



## fatcamp (Dec 5, 2007)

Boots to a black screen on PAL (wiikey 1.9g). Damn.


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 5, 2007)

LAME!!!
Too many good games coming out lol, I don't know what to play XD


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 5, 2007)

yes doesn't work on pal but that is not a surprise  , all the good import games are not working on pal . What about compatibility on ntsc u wii ? Works or not ?


----------



## thekid (Dec 5, 2007)

has anybody seen the torrent anywhere??


----------



## florkie2000 (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(thekid @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> has anybody seen the torrent anywhere??



it is currently post on news , there is 30 files left to go around


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(fatcamp @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Boots to a black screen on PAL (wiikey 1.9g). Damn.



did you try all settings ?


----------



## ddrrmm (Dec 5, 2007)

damn pal shit =/


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Dec 5, 2007)

i can confirm. doesn't work on pal. all settings tested


----------



## mooyah (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet working on NTSC/U 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yep it is awesome.. 'fuckhead!' The frame rate is really uneven, jumping from 60 frames to 30 and probably lower from the start. The bodies explode in a poof of black so no blood and no body slicing ups.


----------



## amrod (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mooyah @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Sweet working on NTSC/U
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what about the menus and stuff... any english in the game?


----------



## sekhu (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mooyah @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> But yep it is awesome.. 'fuckhead!'



you mean head fuck? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wondering if the jump framerate is intentional though, Killer7 was a glitchy game graphically, everything about it screamed "headfuck"


----------



## gEist (Dec 5, 2007)

http://heist.he.funpic.de/Desktop/no_more.jpg

hihi


----------



## padawan (Dec 5, 2007)

does it work on pal patched ?


----------



## saygun (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(gEist @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> http://heist.he.funpic.de/Desktop/no_more.jpg
> 
> hihi


----------



## mooyah (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(amrod @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> what about the menus and stuff... any english in the game?
> 
> 
> The voice overs are all in English. There is a lot of English dotted around menus for the stuff like save, load, map and mission type things but all other text is Japanese.
> ...



Nah, watch the intro on IGN or something.. he screams 'fuckhead' at the start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think the frame rate is intentional. When you're indoors in a sparsely decorated area its all smooth 60fps. Throw some objects and bad guys in there and it drops. Perfectly playable but noticeable to even the non-frame rate whore.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(padawan @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> does it work on pal patched ?
> 
> 
> read this m8
> ...




Wiikey auto-patches the game... so


----------



## sekhu (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Wiikey auto-patches the game... soÂ



I know this, you know this, but you also have to spell it out for the few that will ask:

Will it work with regionfrii? No
Will it work with brickblocker? No
Will it work under 50Hz/60Hz? No
Have you tried the 1.3 config disc that will some how automagically make the game run against the rule of thumb? No

We're gonna need something like that for every non-working pal game from now until five years from now


----------



## fatcamp (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(gEist @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> http://heist.he.funpic.de/Desktop/no_more.jpg
> 
> hihi



I hope a H** siteop sees this or are you one of them?


----------



## benbjo (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't get it. What's so funny about that picture?


----------



## comtois (Dec 6, 2007)

has anyone played this yet?  i've been at the same point in the tutorial for like 15 minutes, not sure what it's telling me to do.  the series of commands starts with "Z", but nothing i do with the Z button is getting me past it.  help me!

btw, so far the game looks awesome.


----------



## mooyah (Dec 6, 2007)

The move that comes to mind is holding Z to lock on and tapping left or right on the dpad on the Wiimote to dive to the side. It asks you if you want to continue the tutorial after every move you do successfully. You can always restart and skip it all if you want.


----------



## qusai (Dec 7, 2007)

So is everything in the game in english?


----------



## dns2k (Dec 7, 2007)

got this wierd error.

originally got an error on the connect your nunchuck screen

there are 3 errors i have seen all are different.

1. NoMoreHeroes followed by jap gibberish.
2,Wii followed by gibberish(actually the fine jap lang)
3,then all gibberish which means re insert the CD

the #2 error seems to be the only fatal error where the wii needs to be reset. NTSC-U wii with wky1.9g so i can play region free. i have the orig which is not working as well.


----------



## mooyah (Dec 7, 2007)

That's just a low battery warning.


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 7, 2007)

sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

waiting for the US ver. 

the boxart remind me of RedSteel >__>


----------



## Puxel (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wiikey auto-patches the game... soÂ
> ...




AGH. I felt a sharp pain in my side when I read that. We all know how the WiiKey team is about their updates.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe something will come up.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Dec 7, 2007)

What would they need to update? A lot of Japanese games simply don't work on PAL consoles. I haven't seen any other modchips making a new firmware to fix this issue, so I don't see why they would need to.


----------



## dns2k (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks moo, i am not jap literate and well the other two warnings were straight forward and i created them my self but this one i had never see before.


----------



## oneeter (Dec 8, 2007)

This game restored my faith in third party wii titles.
Its really easy to get carried away doing the finishing blows and start waving your arms like a maniac.
It makes you feel foolish and remember why the wii is fun.

^that was my first post since I joined in 2002.
This game was fun enough to make a lurker come out of the lurking closet


----------



## lobster (Dec 9, 2007)

this game is making me buy an extra $40 worth of merch just so i can save $12 on importing it D:
plus i'll be buying it AGAIN in 3 months D:

if thats not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i don't know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2007)

The European version was confirmed to be censored as well by Games Radar. If there is no Freeloader like disc by the time this is released over here (I doubt it) I'm probably going to skip this otherwise great looking game. I can't stand anything censored, plus I don't really like to support that.

(I don't know if this was mentioned elsewhere already so I though it would fit in here.)


----------



## Jools07 (Jan 23, 2008)

Any rumblings of the NTSC-US release?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha, nice cover


----------



## CYatta (Jan 23, 2008)

AUGH. Seeing this topic bumped around this time, I thought the US version was released just now for a second. =(


----------



## SpiritBoy (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> AUGH. Seeing this topic bumped around this time, I thought the US version was released just now for a second. =(


Almost got a heart attack because I thought it was released :[


----------



## GueliasP (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> AUGH. Seeing this topic bumped around this time, I thought the US version was released just now for a second. =(


² =(


----------



## dydy (Jan 23, 2008)

THIS SHIT GAME ON VERSION US NOT WORKING ON PAL ITS SURE.....FUCKING WII AND NINTENDO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WII AND NINTENDO GO TO THE HELL AND FUCK


----------



## LordWill072284 (Jan 23, 2008)

just watched xplay - no more heroes review from them 5/5 stars, there first 5/5 of the year...super stoked for it, *hits f5 on gbatemp homepage/torrent site* lol


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 23, 2008)

Guys, stop bumping this old release topic to discuss a North American release.


----------



## dydy (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> Guys, stop bumping this old release topic to discuss a North American release.




IF THE RELEASE JAP NOT WORK ALSO THE RELEASE US IS NO WORKING ITS SURE^^


----------

